# 1984 transtar generator



## nciafre428 (Sep 7, 2011)

just bought a 1984 champion transtar motorhome for tailgating purposes. it had a generator in it but was removed. the wire was cut and still there. how do i connect a newer generator to my RV to power it? any ideas or tips will work. thank you


----------



## akjimny (Sep 7, 2011)

Hire an electrician if you are not sure how to do it yourself. You don't want to have an electrical fire burn down your new motorhome.


----------



## LEN (Sep 16, 2011)

If you are not purchasing a new gen for installation ( if you just throw a stand along gen in the compartment it wii over heat) Then get the gen you want, hopefully a quiet one, and pug your power cord in to it. IF you buy one for installation get someone who knows about power to do it for you.

LEN


----------



## larold (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheapest and safest route is to buy a used RV onan genset (4500 watt for one ac, 6500 watt for 2), Install it yourself and then take it to your local rv repair shop to have it hooked up. Do you know what it had in it before? It was probably an onan. They seem to dominate the market during that time. With a little patience you may be able to find the exact one you had on eBay or craigslist for around 400-500 dollars. Try to find one that has the fuel pump with it since its about 100 dollars for a good new one. I had a 6500 on my fifth wheel with 1000hrs and was just starting to smoke a little so I would look for one with no more than 500hrs. I see them with 300 or less alot. You wont make any friends camping if you try to use the portable type  You need to locate the gas tank and make sure its sound as well. You will need a rv genset muffler too which is around 60 dollars.


----------

